# Clear Creek



## JeremyDavis

Wonder if anyone has tried Clear Creek? I am planning on going fishing friday but I am trying to decide if I want to go over to the Mad or just try Clear Creek. Clear Creek is about half an hour closer. Just looking for some advice on which way to head.


----------



## riverKing

if you have a two weight and dont mind catching lots of little fish clear creek is a riot. this year you may actually find some holdover fish too. they like little midges and bwos, even if theres nothing hatching. and bring #12 wooly buggers plus some small PT's copper johns and the real killer nymph, a #16 bright green caddis. 
I havent been to the mad in a few weeks but it should be fishing pretty well, its low but I like it low. again fish midges plus actual bwo hatches in the afternoon, but streamers also take fish, and if you care to fish nymphs they catch fish. the big plus to the mad is that the fish are more of a challange, but the chance at a pig is always there this time of year.
as a tip, with the low clear water I go with a 3wt and start with 6x, I carry down to 8x but have never used it on the mad. they get picky on a good drift with the little dries you'll fish. but I keep a 6wt under the wading belt rigged with a more substantial meal for larger pools and fishy looking dark spots.


----------



## ckfowler

Been years since I have fished it but recall it has better riffle run changes than most of the Mad if you like that. Buddy fished it this year and caught fish. No real chance at any big fish there like there is on the Mad but most of the average fish shoudl be similar size. Some smallies still in Clear Creek.


----------



## JeremyDavis

CK - If you had to pick one, which one would you hit? Mad or Clear Creek. I'm not overly concerned with catching large fish, I just like catching fish. Preferably trout.


----------



## riverKing

you will catch more at clear creek, so if your not concerned with size I would go there.
and as ck said great riffle pool water, and it is a gorgeous creek


----------



## Flyfish Dog

Should give Clear Fork a try as there is decent trouts in there.


----------



## ckfowler

The Mad is 15 minutes from my house but I grew up closer to Clear Creek so it holds memories. I get out more on the Mad just because of proximity but do miss the structure Clear Creek offers. I would fish Clear Creek if you haven't yet. Right before Painted Rock overhang there should be a lane with concrete bridge going to the Left over the creek. Couple nice runs just below that and pretty easy access. The section right where the park property starts runs back away from the road so likely gets less pressure than the pools further up right next to the road and there is an old bridge down a hidden lane there too which makes a plunge pool. The Creek right at the swinging bridge is pretty flat and shallow but there are some good spots just down from there and again just a bit farther from the road which usually helps. Always had better luck with nymphs and streamers than anything on top at Clear Creek but the fish seem pretty opportunistic when they do look up so anything buggy will do. Black bugger with a flashback hare's nymph trailer or Grey Ghost streamer were my fish magnets, EHC or Wulf pattern on top with a BH nymph underneath when walking and looking for new holes.

Take a camera as with snow falling, it will be beautiful!



JeremyDavis said:


> CK - If you had to pick one, which one would you hit? Mad or Clear Creek. I'm not overly concerned with catching large fish, I just like catching fish. Preferably trout.


----------



## JeremyDavis

Hey CK- I tried Clear Creek. It is a gorgeous creek. Water level was way down though so I had some troube finding some holes. I found one just up from the concrete bridge at the 1st picninc area. It was FULL of fish. I threw alot of stuff at them but couldn't get anything to bite. It was frigidly cold, about 15 with the windchill so I didn't pursue them as hard as I would have had it not been so cold. I just got a tooth yanked this morning so I am out of comission for a few days but when I feel better, I will probably try it again. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## BlueDun

JeremyDavis said:


> It was FULL of fish. I threw alot of stuff at them but couldn't get anything to bite.


Red Horse Suckers, right?


----------



## ckfowler

Well now you know where it is and what to expect so the next trip may be more fruitful. Really pretty area of the state and nice to be able to throw flies at trout South of I-70 too. Could have been suckers you saw, rarely catch one on a fly but now and then the smaller trout favor the same lies and are mixed in. When it's that cold, not much feeds for long or works very hard to get to it. If nymphs bounced off their nose don't work, you can pester them with a small streamer and sometimes get an aggressive strike even if they aren't hungry. I bet the next day we hit 50 those fish will be more cooperative!



JeremyDavis said:


> Hey CK- I tried Clear Creek. It is a gorgeous creek. Water level was way down though so I had some troube finding some holes. I found one just up from the concrete bridge at the 1st picninc area. It was FULL of fish. I threw alot of stuff at them but couldn't get anything to bite. It was frigidly cold, about 15 with the windchill so I didn't pursue them as hard as I would have had it not been so cold. I just got a tooth yanked this morning so I am out of comission for a few days but when I feel better, I will probably try it again. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## beadhead

I hit the creek for an hour or two this afternoon. The little trout were aggressively hitting small streamers in faster runs. Lots of suckers mixed in with them as well. Water is low and clear.


----------



## buckeyebrewer

Assuming I get some time to head down to Clear Creek over the next couple of weeks I have a couple questions maybe you guys could answer.

1. What types of flies should I tie up and in what sizes?
2. Do you High Stick for them? 
3. Swing Streamers? What kinds/sizes?
4. Do you access it from the Metro Park?

Any other helpful info you could give me would be great. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Flyfish Dog

Have some olive #10 Wooly Bugger with coneheads on hand and vary your strips or or just drift them and feel the strikesthru holes.


----------



## nomorecoop

Newbie to the site here.

Fished Clear Creek this past w/e. 2nd trip there. Caught 1 small brown. Basically, I'm trying to fish the whole creek. I started at fishing access #1 (close to 33) & have made it to the first fishing access point past the 2nd big parking lot.

Lots of smaller hole, with a huge hole just past the Starner? Rd bridge. That's where I caught my little brownie.

Anyone else know of any good holes to look for past where I've been?


----------



## ckfowler

Just above and below Written Rock and across from Lake Ramona below the swinging bridge are some holes/deeper runs. Better chances of stray smallmouth or rock bass in the lower sections.


----------



## nomorecoop

ckfowler said:


> Just above and below Written Rock and across from Lake Ramona below the swinging bridge are some holes/deeper runs. Better chances of stray smallmouth or rock bass in the lower sections.


Thanks. Guess I started at the wrong end.


----------



## ckfowler

There are spots in the lower section too, you just asked about upper ones. Really not that many really deep holes and most of those are right at the road and hit harder. Anything over your knee is a good spot.


----------



## deaner1971

Sorry, not very familiar with the area and this may be a dumb question but is the fishing on the Clear Creek predominantly confined to within the metro park's boundaries?

Having fished in other states where there is a good relationship between water access and property owner rights, I have to be honest that the single biggest reason I have not enjoyed more fishing close to home is concern over access.

I am hoping being part of this community will get me right past that concern and allow me to do a lot more fishing that doesn't require major travel plans.

Thanks!


----------



## Salmonid

Deaner, yes, you need to stay in the park, the locals have everything posted above the park and like to play banjo's....... 

Salmonid


----------



## rweis

What about below the park?


----------



## deaner1971

Looks like we have a warming spell coming up. Unfortunately, it appears it will also be accompanied by rain. 

Given the amount of snow on the ground and the likely frozen state of the ground, I am assuming the water levels will be high for a bit thereafter but I am hoping to get my first experience with Clear Creek perhaps on President's Day.

I assume I'll be looking at nymphs and streamers but if anyone has some insights they'd like to pass along, I'd appreciate it.

Thanks!


----------



## riverKing

if its under 100 cfs and dropping or holding it will fish ok, better under 70 cfs. if it is off color fish bigger darker nymphs, #14-16 prince's ect. or you can chuck streamers, but those usually just get follows and short strikes there in those conditions. if its clear a #18 pheasant tail is hard to beat there in the winter.


----------



## flyguy71

I drove down to clear creek today. Just about 10 mins. from my house. Thought I would let ya'll Know she is pretty iced up still. There are a few spots that are open but not many. Hopefully this warm spell will help. I am new to fishing there, any helpfull advice? Thanks in advance..


----------

